# GUANGZHOU | Cadre City Plaza | 257m | 60 fl | 202m | 43 fl | T/O



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

CADRE CITY PLAZA 

WEST TOWER: 49 fl, 257m 
EAST TOWER: 40fl, 202m

Cadre City Plaza is a transformational example of this new building type. In urban and transport integration terms, it brings together places for people to work and live with East Guangzhou’s important transport hub. This project evolves a sustainable model of high density, mixed-use development that Atkins have consistently promoted. It will be China’s first fully integrated Transport Orientated Development (TOD) project, keeping Atkins at the forefront of TOD design in China.

This mixed-use project integrates a number of transportation facilities and will be a major attraction to visitors, interchanging passengers and the people working or living in the development. The connections between the transportation hub, the adjacent high-speed rail station and the surrounding developments have been optimized to ensure an efficient people flow that benefits the passengers and the 250,000 sqm of commercial property on site.

The transportation hub itself includes the elevated intercity railway station that dramatically punches through the podium of the development, an underground high-capacity metro interchange station and a bus and taxi interchange located at ground level. These three transportation facilities are interconnected via the podium that consists of six levels of shopping mall above ground and two levels of shopping mall below ground.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

ARCHITECT SOURCE:
http://www.atkinsglobal.com/en-GB/projects/cadre-international-tod-centre


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

CHINESE NEWS SOURCE:

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/interface/wifiKey/guoneicn/2016-07/11/cd_26042191.html

http://ep.ycwb.com/epaper/ycwb/html/2016-09/06/content_135258.htm


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

GUANGZHOU ZENGCHENG GOVERMENT NEWS LINK:

http://www.zengcheng.gov.cn/business/htmlfiles/zcmh/tpxw5/201512/282273.html

http://www.zcupb.gov.cn/news/content_47017.html


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

RENDER SOURCE:

http://cnews.chinadaily.com.cn/img/attachement/jpg/site1/20160711/448a5bd66cd118ed9ce944.jpg

http://cnews.chinadaily.com.cn/img/attachement/jpg/site1/20160711/448a5bd66cd118ed9ce948.jpg


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazing infrastructural project as well.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

http://news.ycwb.com/2016-10/25/content_23341960.htm


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-04 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Woaah this is already under construction


----------



## enrigue8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Please change the status of the tower to under construction !


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-06 by 中游


----------



## Herzarsen (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted in Guangzhou Metro thread


saiho said:


> Xintang Station on the interchange between Lines 11, Guangshen intercity and the Suiguanshen ICR
> 
> Posted by cheng361788


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by dengjunying


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898176&page=57


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-26 by 中游










2019-06-05 by 中游










2019-06-08 by kenta90 










2019-06-21 by 中游


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome. A very elegant design.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-02 by 448589


----------



## penwick (Apr 28, 2015)

it's a TOD itself


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-03-30 by 用镜头记录世界










2020-05-01 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

_The drone photos by 1987on (2020-7-14)_



【安仔航拍】0713航拍新塘tod和琶洲西区 - 广州 - 高楼迷


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

_The drone photos by 1987on (2020-7-14)








_


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-14


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

great example of transit oriented development.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by YFeng1086 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi 

2021-1-29


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-27


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2021-10-18


The Xintang Station is under construction, next to this building.









The render of Xintang Station


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This project hasn’t been opened for business since the surrounding projects still under construction and the business operation timing not yet ready.

It is expected that this project will be ready for business operation after the surrounding projects completed within 3 years.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, @lawdefender, @A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, are there photos about all surrouding projects from this building?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-5


Xintang Railway Station under construction, the nearby projects including Poly 335m are waiting for this station completed. Then, this station can bring the huge volume passengers for the nearby business.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, please, bring updates


----------

